# Navarre meet up 27 June.....



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Mark your calendars folks....Pier bar at 6 pm(or whenver you can make it).


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Im going to try to make this one!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I'll try to be there Ron...


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I will be there!


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

will try to be there


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I left the whole day off, no charters for me and I get to go out and have a couple brews!!! It's like Christmas in June!


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

I added it to the calendar! Lets hope we get a better turn out this time


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

FLcowboyFan said:


> I added it to the calendar! Lets hope we get a better turn out this time


 
Well, we do have our very own world famous Capt attending this one. That is worth the price of admission itself!!


----------



## AQUA HUNTRESS (May 23, 2008)

I will try to make it.


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

sorry guys but havent done anything with the local fishermen and wanted to get involved with something like this, is this open to all or is this your thing with select few? 

Thank you!


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

CComfort12 said:


> sorry guys but havent done anything with the local fishermen and wanted to get involved with something like this, is this open to all or is this your thing with select few?
> 
> Thank you!


Private party for all PFFers:thumbup::thumbsup: Bring friends!!! See if we can fill the bar.


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

I like your style, hope to make it!


----------



## Nik (Jun 24, 2013)

I will try and make it to this one .....


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bump for a couple days away.....


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Looking forward to it!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Ron19 said:


> Mark your calendars folks....Pier bar at 6 pm(or whenver you can make it).


Can momma come or is this hardlegs only?


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

I'll have the wife and 9 y/o son with me.......


----------



## Ron19 (Jan 8, 2009)

If you decide to head out, go up the stairs and then to the back left corner area of tables.


----------



## FLcowboyFan (May 10, 2008)

Leg...this meeting was last month. I assume there will be another in the future but it hasn't been setup yet.


----------



## Jefffhrey (Jul 27, 2013)

no charters for me and I get to go out and have a couple brews!!! It's like Christmas in June!


----------

